#ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 2014-03-31
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/servercloud-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/31/%23ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1.html
<DDSM> Hola !!!
